# Forum 4 Years Old Today



## vern38

We have made four years today!!!









Vern


----------



## CamperAndy

*Happy Birthday*

I can't believe I got to say this first!!!


----------



## 26600JV

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## tdvffjohn

I guess this answers yesterdays question.



























































John


----------



## willie226

HAPPY BRITHDAY 
TO A GREAT FORUM








HAPPY OUTBACKIN


----------



## And4togo

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* Its been a great 4 years.


----------



## Fire44

Thank you Vern....for giving us the great place to meet!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

thanks Vern. Happy Birthday Outbackers.

Tim


----------



## madmaccm

Happy Birthday OUTBACKERS.COM!!!










C-Mac


----------



## ARzark

WOW








4 Years old!!















Outbackers.com!!!


----------



## luv2rv

Awesome!

Guess we are having an Outbackers.com birthday party in Niagara Falls this weekend.









Quick someone get the candles.









Wayne


----------



## PDX_Doug

*WHOO HOO!!!*







*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, OUTBACKERS.COM!*









Four years old... 2,400+ members... and still growing!
Thanks Vern for the insight and inspiration to put together such a wonderful place!









Let's have a party!















































































Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Happy Birthday Outbackers.com

Thanks Vern and the other 2400 Outbackers for making this such a good place to meet, make new friends, and learn about our Outbacks.


----------



## jewel

again, I'd like to say::








Happy Birthday Outbackers.com!!
















Guess I said it in the wrong place the first time! LOL Thanks Vern, for everything.

Jewels


----------



## 3LEES

_HAPPY B'DAY OUTBACKERS.COM!!!_

May you have many more!

Dan


----------



## Reggie44

Happy Birthday 4 years? I noticed Vern your line says member since Aug 2003. Wouldn't we be 3 years old then? Or Number one (you are 2) could have talked to himself for a year?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Reggie44 said:


> Happy Birthday 4 years? I noticed Vern your line says member since Aug 2003. Wouldn't we be 3 years old then? Or Number one (you are 2) could have talked to himself for a year?


Details... Details... Details!

Somebody pass Reggie a beer. He's still thinking too clearly!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mjatalley

vern38 said:


> tdvffjohn:
> "I would venture to guess that Verns join date is the starting date for the Forum"


Was around July 27, 2002. We lost everything at the old hosting service during a hacker attack, August 17, 2003 is when I moved to Lypha Networks and have never looked back.

Vern








[/quote]


----------



## Reggie44

In a light almost unheard voice I hear "I agree with Doug lets get reggie44 a beer"


----------



## skippershe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OUTBACKERS.COM!!!

Vern, thank you for everything...I love you guys








Dawn


----------



## campmg

I think Reggie's already had too many beers.









It may have to do with the original dbase being lost and Vern switching hosts.


----------



## Fire44

Wait a minute....if Reggie gets a beer why don't I get a beer. I would like to suggest that this evening around 10pm east coast time, we all celebrate the 4th birthday of the Outbackers site by having a toast with our favorite beverage! I am sure there will be some of us in the Chatroom at that time so maybe we can have a online party!

Gary


----------



## campmg

Great idea Fire44. Count me in.

I think we should do it again tomorrow in case someone misses today. And again, and again.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

hey! I celebrated over the weekend in Spokane.Tooo many Cosmopolitans......but I am SURE I was celebrating the upcoming OB Forum Bday! it was a great party!.................I think.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Outbackers.com.....You've grown up to be such a great place!


----------



## Reverie

Wow!!!!

Four years old!

...and such a well behaved child.

Reverie


----------



## Kenstand

YOOHOO!!! Congratulations Outback "4"um.

Good job too Vern. This site is excellent and with very few hiccups during the 4 years.


----------



## HootBob

Fire44 said:


> Wait a minute....if Reggie gets a beer why don't I get a beer. I would like to suggest that this evening around 10pm east coast time, we all celebrate the 4th birthday of the Outbackers site by having a toast with our favorite beverage! I am sure there will be some of us in the Chatroom at that time so maybe we can have a online party!
> 
> Gary


Great Idea Gary









Don


----------



## countrygirl

I am a day late...as usual! Happy Birthday Outbackers!!! Thanks Vern for your gift (the awesome site!) to us!!!!


----------



## RizFam

*To the Best Forum on the Web!*

Thank You Vern & Moderators for all that you do to keep this wonderful community running so smoothly!!

Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover




----------



## shake1969

We'll be in pull-ups before we know it.


----------



## PDX_Doug

shake1969 said:


> We'll be in pull-ups before we know it.


Huggies or Depends?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> We'll be in pull-ups before we know it.


Huggies or Depends?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

LOL









Don


----------



## happycamper

luv2rv said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Guess we are having an Outbackers.com birthday party in Niagara Falls this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick someone get the candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne












SURE looks like we celebrated the Birthday among the NE outbackers at the the Niagara Rally.... Tori (young HootBobs sweet 16th), Lawrence (Karma) and outbackers.com each had a birthday which we celebrated at the official pot luck on Sunday.










Jim


----------



## Thor

I think we offically had 3 birthday cakes









Thor


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OUTBACKERS.COM! *

Thanks Vern for giving us a place to meet other Outbackers. We have so many new friends because of this forum








.


----------



## Rollin Bell

How do I set an avatar on this board?


----------



## HootBob

Rollin Bell said:


> How do I set an avatar on this board?


Go into control panel
On the left side click on Avatar setting and follow the info on the page
If you have any trouble We are here to help

Don


----------



## nonny

I don't know how I missed this post but sure want to say thanks to all who keep this forum up and running! You do a great job and Grunt0311 and Nonny (AKA Bill and his mom, Laura) sure do appreciate it and all of you!


----------

